# Why would they do th-- oh, right



## Tewin Follow (Oct 11, 2009)

Okaaaaay, so I recently bought Okami for the Wii and am playing through it. (_In b4 Slowpoke x100 goddamn times)_

Amaterasu McRabies has a_ butt hole_, as well as some other animals. They bothered including an arse hole on the main character. 
Fine. It's just a bit... *what the Hell, Japan?*

So: Things you didn't inspect in a video game. Or things that seem weird within the world etc...


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 11, 2009)

in b4 but jokes


----------



## Fenra (Oct 11, 2009)

Disregarding the obvious bullet absorbing, mutant healing powers of every character in most modern shooters. I was surprised when I got a moment to think about it that I didnt see one shower, bath or toilet in oblivion... so an entire world that never goes to the bathroom despite plentiful food everywhere. Interesting...

Oh and on the subject of butts. I feel sorry for the guy who did the horse textures in oblivion. Some poor sap had to texture in the butt holes...

And as for okami, Amaterasu pees like a guy and yet is female, at least I assumed she was, "mother of us all" and all that.

I could go on but I won't, mainly because the things I pick up on in games are small, pety points that are not included for the sake of making the game fun. I mean can you imagine if you had to actualy take a break from whatever quest you were completing to make your character go to the bathroom or eat a cheeseburger or whatever. That would be tedious, I'm looking your way GTA:SA with your "you are getting hungry and losing muscle" messages while im being chased by police in a desperate attempt to complete this mission for the 5th time!


----------



## Tycho (Oct 11, 2009)

Amaterasu pees like a guy?

You know this how?


----------



## Fenra (Oct 11, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Amaterasu pees like a guy?
> 
> You know this how?


 

Theres a move you can buy from the trainers in game where she pees on enemies to stun them, I kid you not


----------



## Jelly (Oct 11, 2009)

Fenra said:


> And as for okami, Amaterasu pees like a guy and yet is female, at least I assumed she was, "mother of us all" and all that.



There's no way to say "androgynous mother/father of all things" in English without it being forced and hard to understand.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 11, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Amaterasu McRabies


What?


Harebelle said:


> has a_ butt hole_


HOLY SHIT, Maybe she can, you know, Act like a real girl!



Harebelle said:


> They bothered including an arse hole on the main character.


Maybe because she's a dog? 



The Drunken Ace said:


> in b4 but jokes


 It's butt not "but", You card.


----------



## Horrorshow (Oct 11, 2009)

Stop looking at her ass?


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 11, 2009)

Horrorshow said:


> Stop looking at her ass?


That's the path I'd take.

Though it's still an odd inclusion...


----------



## Ridge (Oct 12, 2009)

Some anime when they feature animals animate the butt hole.  It's just done in some instances.  I don't really know why.

And I THINK the wolf body is male, but the goddess is female.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 12, 2009)

This topic greatly disturbs me. You people and your furry butts in games.



Harebelle said:


> So: Things you didn't inspect in a video game. Or things that seem weird within the world etc...



If we're talking furry...All of Bloody Roar?


----------



## BlackDiablos (Oct 12, 2009)

Amy also has a move where she poops, and the pile explodes.
I think she pees that way since I don't see the actual way hitting anything.

Also on subject:

Space Marines, just because Halo does it doesn't mean it should be used in nearly every Fps.

 WW2 games, we've had enough games to make D-Day last more than a month.

Recycle old games over and over and over with no improvement only slight graphics upgrade.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 12, 2009)

Fenra said:


> Disregarding the obvious bullet absorbing, mutant healing powers of every character in most modern shooters. I was surprised when I got a moment to think about it that I didnt see one shower, bath or toilet in oblivion... so an entire world that never goes to the bathroom despite plentiful food everywhere. Interesting...
> 
> Oh and on the subject of butts. I feel sorry for the guy who did the horse textures in oblivion. Some poor sap had to texture in the butt holes...
> 
> ...


So you'd Prefer Dying in two shots over an enjoyable game?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 12, 2009)

BlackDiablos said:


> Amy also has a move where she poops, and the pile explodes.
> I think she pees that way since I don't see the actual way hitting anything.



What the fuck.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2009)

Fenra said:


> Amaterasu pees like a guy and yet is female...


Females can do it too.  It's based on their social rank, not gender.  Ammy being an 'alpha' female in her respective position.

As for Ammy's in-game model, look closely and you'll notice that pretty much all canine characters use similar animations.  There's a few of the Canine Warriors who will try to pee on Amaterasu during battle if they get a chance, they even have the exploding poop attack too.

In short, it's partly a Japanese thing, partly an animal thing, and Clover (original PS2 developer) has long since officially stated that "shit happens".


----------



## blackfuredfox (Oct 13, 2009)

okay, first off, what the fuck, second off, oh wait, its Japan, this is expected from them.


BlackDiablos said:


> WW2 games, we've had enough games to make D-Day last more than a month.



i agree with this, there are other wars like Korea, Vietnam, World War I.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 13, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Females can do it too.  It's based on their social rank, not gender.  Ammy being an 'alpha' female in her respective position.



...Um, their basic anatomical structure would indicate that an attempt to urinate in the same *fashion* as a male would be pretty fruitless for a female.  It's pointing the wrong way.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 13, 2009)

Um, no. I have a female dog and she can pee fine like that.

And again, this has bothered me years ago - AMATERASU IS THE FUCKING WOLF. SHE DID NOT POSSESS FUCKING ANYTHING. SHE IS A FEMALE GODDESS WHO HAS NO HUMANOID FORM - HER ACTUAL FORM IS THE WOLF ITSELF.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 13, 2009)

Lol Furries. So you are disturbed by the butt hole drawn in, and the fact that the animal lifts it's leg to pee...when in the beginning that goddess thing, you could see her butt poking out of her outfit when the camera swings behind.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 13, 2009)

Fenra said:


> Disregarding the obvious bullet absorbing, mutant healing powers of every character in most modern shooters. I was surprised when I got a moment to think about it that I didnt see one shower, bath or toilet in oblivion... so an entire world that never goes to the bathroom despite plentiful food everywhere. Interesting...
> 
> Oh and on the subject of butts. I feel sorry for the guy who did the horse textures in oblivion. Some poor sap had to texture in the butt holes...
> 
> ...


Outhouses son.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 13, 2009)

OH HEAVEN FORBID! OH GOD! WHY DID THEY STUDY ANATOMY?! WHY?! THIS IS LIKE HOT COFFEE ALL OVER AGAIN!

Someone get out the Call of Duty! It's blood and guts time! Don't buy that pornographic bullshit for your kids, hell, don't even look! Just ram high explosives, guts and gore down their throats so they grow up to be REAL MEN. :V

Seriously. Why the hell is this a problem? This is what I don't understand. You can show dismemberment, acts of war, incredibly violent things (which are actually really fun!), but HOLY FUCK STOP THE PRESSES AND BACK THAT SHIT UP when you see body parts _that *exist in nature and reality*_.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2009)

about okami: i suppose you didnt unlock the dojo techniques "golden fury" and "brown rage" yet, right?
well, lets say i hope you are into watersports and scat because otherwise this would make you rage even more XD


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 13, 2009)

Fucking furries...


Also: has your Wii version glitched yet?


----------



## Chak (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a *dot* guys, stop being so silly.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 13, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> So you'd Prefer Dying in two shots over an enjoyable game?



Maybe you should try getting shot less 8)

Scrub


----------



## Tycho (Oct 13, 2009)

It's just bizarre.  In a video game, why go so far as to include anatomical features like that, when most other games wouldn't? It's mostly a non-issue, it's not like having a pooper is a weird thing for a dog/wolf/whatever... but going that extra mile to include that little detail when most others would have simply overlooked it means that they probably consciously thought "Hey, this critter doesn't have an asshole!" and consequently put one in.


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> about okami: i suppose you didnt unlock the dojo techniques "golden fury" and "brown rage" yet, right?
> well, lets say i hope you are into watersports and scat because otherwise this would make you rage even more XD


 
lol. didnt know Ammy's poo was explosive.


----------



## Taernost (Oct 14, 2009)

8-bit said:


> lol. didnt know Ammy's poo was explosive.



It is *god-poo*; of _course _it's explosive.

The worst part is, you're probably going to want to urinate and defecate on every single enemy in the game, because it's amazingly profitable to do so...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 14, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Um, no. I have a female dog and she can pee fine like that.


^ Ditto for mine.  She's long gone now, but she definitely did it just fine.  Females just . . . *shrugs* stand a little more in front of their target than aside it?  I mean, seriously, it can't be THAT hard to aim....


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 14, 2009)

Taernost said:


> It is *god-poo*; of _course _it's explosive.
> 
> The worst part is, you're probably going to want to urinate and defecate on every single enemy in the game, because it's amazingly profitable to do so...


 
lol XD


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 15, 2009)

Taernost said:


> It is *god-poo*; of _course _it's explosive.
> 
> The worst part is, you're probably going to want to urinate and defecate on every single enemy in the game, because it's amazingly profitable to do so...


 
I pee on them at the start of every battle...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 15, 2009)

8-bit said:


> I pee on them at the start of every battle...



You must drink a lot of water.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 15, 2009)

Taernost said:


> It is *god-poo*; of _course _it's explosive.
> 
> The worst part is, you're probably going to want to urinate and defecate on every single enemy in the game, because it's amazingly profitable to do so...



yeah, it got incredibly easy to get those fangs after getting those techniques... i never got brown rage though, golden fury was enough for me and i didnt need fangs anymore XD



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fucking furries...
> 
> 
> Also: has your Wii version glitched yet?



i didnt notice any glitches whatsoever while playing the wii version


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Oct 15, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Fucking furries...
> 
> 
> Also: has your Wii version glitched yet?


 Not once.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Not once.


 
Nor for me.
It's a really good port, and is actually better than any REAL Wii games at the moment.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Oct 15, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> Not once.



Mine did several times. It had the weird head stretching glitch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W9Lqu2PFWs

Similar to that. It got so bad at times it would glitch the entire game and I'd randomly appear in another place.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 16, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Nor for me.
> It's a really good port, and is actually better than any REAL Wii games at the moment.


What defines "real", first party?


----------



## Billy Pup (Oct 16, 2009)

What also blew my mind is wondering were Link keeps all his gear and yet dose not have a back pack.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 16, 2009)

Billy Pup said:


> What also blew my mind is wondering were Link keeps all his gear and yet dose not have a back pack.



Hammerspace.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, read op. My response... WHO THE F*** CARES!? Its a GAME! Btw, shush about my WWII shooters. It's ok, babies, I wont let them get you...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2009)

Billy Pup said:


> What also blew my mind is wondering were Link keeps all his gear and yet dose not have a back pack.


At least Link is *cough* not alone in that regard....


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 17, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> What defines "real", first party?



I think he means games that were made for the Wii primarily, and not ported from other systems.

Also, what's wrong with Snowy having a visible asshole? Does it secretly excite you or something?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 17, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I think he means games that were made for the Wii primarily, and not ported from other systems.


I guess I can agree there.  Multiplatform games are hardly any better than PC games, having to develop a game engine that can run _comparably_ well on multiple disparate hardware profiles means you can't always integrate hardware-specific features.

Jack-of-all-trades-yet-master-of-none, so to speak.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 17, 2009)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Also, what's wrong with Snowy having a visible asshole? Does it secretly excite you or something?


 
Yeah, that _must_ be it, brah. -_-

Say you get a teddy bear as a gift, and it has an arsehole. If it bothers you, you must secretly have a desire to join the ranks of _those furs?_

I've been playing Okami 16+ hours, I'm just a bit "okay..." about having a cute character's butt hole in my face the whole time.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> I guess I can agree there.  Multiplatform games are hardly any better than PC games, having to develop a game engine that can run _comparably_ well on multiple disparate hardware profiles means you can't always integrate hardware-specific features.
> 
> Jack-of-all-trades-yet-master-of-none, so to speak.



Shush, PC games are the best.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Shush, PC games are the best.


 Big Lols


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 17, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> ^ Ditto for mine.  She's long gone now, but she definitely did it just fine.  Females just . . . *shrugs* stand a little more in front of their target than aside it?  I mean, seriously, it can't be THAT hard to aim....



15 years ago, I had a female boston terrier who does a handstand during urination. 

She also raped the cat.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 18, 2009)

Butt holes and arse holes and arseholes.  Is there anything OP _won't _talk about?  That crazy kidder.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 18, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, that _must_ be it, brah. -_-
> 
> Say you get a teddy bear as a gift, and it has an arsehole. If it bothers you, you must secretly have a desire to join the ranks of _those furs?_
> 
> I've been playing Okami 16+ hours, I'm just a bit "okay..." about having a cute character's butt hole in my face the whole time.



Oh hush, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Big Lols



You like Street Fighter, your opinion is void.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You like Street Fighter, your opinion is void.


 I like any Capcom fighter, Not just Street Fighter. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I like any Capcom fighter, Not just Street Fighter. :V



Just as bad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just as bad.


Better than Black and White 2. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Better than Black and White 2. :V



_Anything_ is better than Black and White 2. :C


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> _Anything_ is better than Black and White 2. :C


What about Dungeon Siege?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What about Dungeon Siege?



I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU


----------



## Dark_Black_Wolf (Oct 18, 2009)

This has been included in many games with animals, even Nintendogs and some other games that I can't remember right now. Just ignore it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You like Street Fighter, your opinion is void.



*looks at SNKP's company*

Hey look, it's bankruptcy!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *looks at SNKP's company*
> 
> Hey look, it's bankruptcy!



People don't like quality, they like having someone shit in their mouths.  Just look at how well Transformers 2 is doing. :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> People don't like quality, they like having someone shit in their mouths. Just look at how well Transformers 2 is doing. :V


 Wait, You like poop in your mouth???


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Wait, You like poop in your mouth???



Let me put this in a way that you might understand

You are terrible and the things that you like are terrible


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Let me put this in a way that you might understand
> 
> You are terrible and the things that you like are terrible


 But I don't like SNK! :O


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> But I don't like SNK! :O



Exactly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Exactly.


 I detect a lot of jealousy out of you.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I detect a lot of jealousy out of you.



Jealousy requires you to have something that I want

I'm not sure what you think that is


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Jealousy requires you to have something that I want
> 
> I'm not sure what you think that is


Your jealous because Capcom is a better company than SNK.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your jealous because Capcom is a better company than SNK.



Except that it's not


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Except that it's not


Big Lawls.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

SNK = quality? o.o


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Hahaha, you guys are so funny acting like Capcom has ever been better than SNK at anything.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hahaha, you guys are so funny acting like Capcom has ever been better than SNK at anything.


Big lawls X2

Also, At least Ryu didn't made a cameo on a hentai movie.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Big lawls X2
> 
> Also, At least Ryu didn't made a cameo on a hentai movie.



Hahaha

Ryu has probably cameo'd and stared in over 9000 hentai movies that you just haven't happened to have seen

And what SNK character are you referring to, because I want to go and look that shit up awww yeeeaaah


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Ryu has probably cameo'd and stared in over 9000 hentai movies that you just haven't happened to have seen


 I don't think so, Maybe in some drawing.  



David M. Awesome said:


> And what SNK character are you referring to, because I want to go and look that shit up awww yeeeaaah


 Terry and Andy.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I don't think so, Maybe in some drawing.
> 
> Terry and Andy.



I'm sure there are plenty.

I would like to see a hentai of Iori's threesome with Mature and Vice
yeah that's canon


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

loliori


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm sure there are plenty.


 Nope sorry.



David M. Awesome said:


> I would like to see a hentai of Iori's threesome with Mature and Vice
> yeah that's canon


 Eeeewwww.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> loliori



You got a problem with Iori? :V



Perverted Impact said:


> Nope sorry.
> 
> Eeeewwww.



Just because you're too retarded to find one doesn't mean they don't exist. :roll:

I know it wouldn't be hot, I just want to see it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Just because you're too retarded to find one doesn't mean they don't exist. :roll:.


Animu Hentai is hard to find.


David M. Awesome said:


> I know it wouldn't be hot, I just want to see it.


 And not Terry?????


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 19, 2009)

Why did they put sheaths and tailholes on the animals in RE5 and Oblivion.. >>


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

Iori is a noisy emo who had too much candy.

I like it better when he voiced Polymar.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Iori is a noisy emo who had too much candy.



The only thing that's at all emo about him is his hair. :b  Don't really know where you're getting "noisy" from, either, but I know that you pull most of your other opinions out of your asshole so I'm going to assume that is where.

And if that's all that you have to complain about, well, you're an idiot. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

But it's true. OMG I HATE EVERYTHING I HATE VIOLENCE RAWR *fangirls squeal*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But it's true. OMG I HATE EVERYTHING I HATE VIOLENCE RAWR *fangirls squeal*



No it's not.  He only hates Kyo Kusanagi; anyone else he couldn't care less about, but he'll still beat the crap out of them if they get in his way.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

Iakesen said:


> Why did they put sheaths and tailholes on the animals in RE5 and Oblivion.. >>



They did NOT put sheaths on animals in Oblivion.

Did they?

Oh jeez.

Supposedly horses in Age of Conan were originally anatomically correct, but they altered the horse models later, presumably in a futile attempt to avert sickos from jerking it while staring at digitized horse testicles.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Why are you guys still posting here?


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Why are you guys still posting here?



Boredom and an attempt to wring lulz out of this dry rag of a thread.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 19, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Boredom and an attempt to wring lulz out of this dry rag of a thread.


 
It's not going to happen, brah.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No it's not.  He only hates Kyo Kusanagi; anyone else he couldn't care less about, but he'll still beat the crap out of them if they get in his way.



*points at his supposed bio*

Also, what idiot would chain his pants?


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 19, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> 15 years ago, I had a female boston terrier who does a handstand during urination.
> 
> She also raped the cat.



Best. Dog. Ever.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *points at his supposed bio*
> 
> Also, what idiot would chain his pants?



You're going to have to link to whatever bio you are supposedly pointing at or offer some kind of quote or something (have I ever mentioned that you are the worst person I have ever met at debating).

They're bondage pants. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> You're going to have to link to whatever bio you are supposedly pointing at or offer some kind of quote or something (have I ever mentioned that you are the worst person I have ever met at debating).
> 
> They're bondage pants. :3


 http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=41218


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2009)

Haha, oh wow.  That has never been and still isn't his in-game personality.  Iori neither likes nor dislikes violence, he's just resigned to it and will beat the crap out of whoever he needs to in order to get to Kyo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Haha, oh wow. That has never been and still isn't his in-game personality. Iori neither likes nor dislikes violence, he's just resigned to it and will beat the crap out of whoever he needs to in order to get to Kyo.


Isn't it bad for SNKP for forgetting stuff like this?

BTW, There's no such thing as "Street fighter hentai"



And Street fighter II V doesn't count.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Isn't it bad for SNKP for forgetting stuff like this?
> 
> BTW, There's no such thing as "Street fighter hentai"
> 
> And Street fighter II V doesn't count.



Well I would rather they just mix up their characters' personalities than for them to be like Capcom, whose characters have no personalities. :V

You're just not looking hard enough.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well I would rather they just mix up their characters' personalities than for them to be like Capcom, whose characters have no personalities. :V.


 What?


David M. Awesome said:


> You're just not looking hard enough.


 Are you too retarded to know what "There's no such thing" means?

Terry and Andy made a cameo in "Sailor and the Seven Ballz"
A *Fan-produced* hentai *parody comedy*, An *American-made* fan creation that *parodies* various anime works and characters.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> Are you too retarded to know what "There's no such thing" means?



Wow, seeing as you are too retarded to understand _any_ of the things that I said in my last post(s), I'm just going to leave this along. :roll:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 20, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Best. Dog. Ever.



*highfives* amen to that.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> BTW, There's no such thing as "Street fighter hentai"


 
NSFW. Someone owes me money for going there.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> NSFW. Someone owes me money for going there.


 I'm talking movies, Not pin-up pictures.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm talking movies, Not pin-up pictures.


 

When I read "hentai" I though "drawn pictures," seeing as that's how the term is used.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Wow, seeing as you are too retarded to understand _any_ of the things that I said in my last post(s), I'm just going to leave this along. :roll:


Unlike SNKP, Capcom has the money to lawsuit people for doing these thing.



LotsOfNothing said:


> When I read "hentai" I though "drawn pictures," seeing as that's how the term is used.


Well I meant "hentai movie" not just "hentai" itself.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 20, 2009)

Well you should have specified.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 20, 2009)

Also, I hate the retarded naming of SNK characters' moveset.

Characters like Ryo and Yuri have straightforward moveset names, so okay for them. But when they're Engrish (STORM BAKER!) or retarded (100 SHIKI DAN: I RAEP 8 VIRGINS), it really makes me... laugh! It's like they focus simply on fashion and flash than substance.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

PI:  There's an animated flash porno of Street Fighter characters on Newgrounds, I find it hard to believe that no one has ever made a hentai. :roll:



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Also, I hate the retarded naming of SNK characters' moveset.
> 
> Characters like Ryo and Yuri have straightforward moveset names, so okay for them. But when they're Engrish (STORM BAKER!) or retarded (100 SHIKI DAN: I RAEP 8 VIRGINS), it really makes me... laugh! It's like they focus simply on fashion and flash than substance.



Haha, you are complaining about semantics and that makes me want to punch you in the face, especially considering that you never see the names of the attacks unless you go and look them up and even then it doesn't make any difference and you're just being a whiner :V

It's also ironic that you think SNK focuses on fashion and flash rather than substance when lol Street Fighter 4

man I can not even remember what the original topic of this thread was over how wrong you two faggots always are


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 20, 2009)

That's SF4. We all know it sucks. Hell, only casuals think it's a good game.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

AND I MEAN COME ON WHO CAN'T LOVE SUCH CLASSIC MOVESETS AS POWER DUNK AND BURN KNUCKLE NOT TO MENTION POWER GEYSER


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> AND I MEAN COME ON WHO CAN'T LOVE SUCH CLASSIC MOVESETS AS POWER DUNK AND BURN KNUCKLE NOT TO MENTION POWER GEYSER


 lol Rai.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 20, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> lol Rai.



ARE YOU OK!?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

POWER DRUNK?

Also Frank West has SPARTA KICK and LOL FAEK SPARTA KICK


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> PI: There's an animated flash porno of Street Fighter characters on Newgrounds, I find it hard to believe that no one has ever made a hentai. :roll:


Flash porn=/= Dvd/VHS hentai movies. :V 


David M. Awesome said:


> man I can not even remember what the original topic of this thread was over how wrong you two faggots always are


How in the fuck "I'm wrong"?


David M. Awesome said:


> ARE YOU OK!?


YOMI WULF!!!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

There should be a fighting game with only buff furries in them.


----------



## Gonebatty (Oct 21, 2009)

No. Just no.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 21, 2009)

Gonebatty said:


> No. Just no.


This times a thousand.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

BUT YOU LET A LOLI FIGHTING GAEM RUR


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There should be a fighting game with only buff furries in them.



You're just going to have to settle for Bloody Roar and MONSTER.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

Well MONSTER's dice, but Bloody Roar fails! >: (

Only the "large predator animals" are buff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There should be a fighting game with only buff furries in them.


 Good god, Stop it.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well MONSTER's dice, but Bloody Roar fails! >: (
> 
> Only the "large predator animals" are buff.



You are just going to have to accept the fact that other sexes and body types exist in the world. :V


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

Well women can be sexy (buff women = turnoff), but I want a buff chameleon dammit :X


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> a buff chameleon



hahaha

what the hell man


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 21, 2009)

something wrong with that o.o


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Noooooooooooooooo!


 Is that your rape scream?



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Well women can be sexy (buff women = turnoff)


 Lol @ Chun li



David M. Awesome said:


> hahaha
> 
> what the hell man


 I really don't know...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 22, 2009)

Chun-Li's not buff.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Chun-Li's not buff.


 


Perverted Impact said:


> sljfdaljfda;jfdlakjfdl;ajdflajfd;asfa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 22, 2009)

That's not musclebound buff. That's fit.

<3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> That's not musclebound buff. That's fit.
> 
> <3


That's not fit, That's one fugly looking chick.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 22, 2009)

Chun Li's not fugly. :<

Though I love Makoto and Elena moar. <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Chun Li's not fugly. :<
> 
> Though I love Makoto and Elena moar. <3


Rofl.

Makoto is annoying and the only good thing about Elena is her CP3 ass.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 22, 2009)

They're less slutty than boob girl and lolissassin :<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> They're less slutty than boob girl and lolissassin :<


 Who's boob girl?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 22, 2009)

R Mika.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Chun-Li's not buff.



She could crush your bones into dust with her thighs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 22, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> R Mika.


Oh, R.mika is a dreck, Just like david here.


----------

